# LED Christmas Lights and/or tree lights WS2811 IC



## Changchung (Nov 26, 2013)

I was thinking in use some better lights this year, I have some cheap tree lights, some are not working already, so, I make a small search and find some strips leds lights whit a "new" chip inside, WS2811, they are addressable each led individually, color and effect;







Those are no cheap but look great, like 28$ for 50 pieces, you can use a RF controller, WiFi controller or build your own with arduino.

So, it is a good idea? Will this lights last longer than the cheap ones??? thoughts???


----------



## Changchung (Dec 29, 2013)

I receive everything to put the lights in action... Using Arduino Uno right now, the functions are unlimited


----------

